# Toro sprinkler heads



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I had an irrigation system installed last year and I'm not sure if anyone has any experience with toro sprinkler heads but they installed them in my flower beds. The problem I'm having is they are too tall and they end up watering part of my lawn.

I noticed those areas of the lawn end up thinning and I end up with fungus/disease issues.

How do I lower them, can they be cut down or do I need to buy shorter ones?


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

If it's a pop-up style head then you'll have to replace it with a shorter pop-up. No cutting those down


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

You can also dig down to see what height the riser for the sprinkler is. If it's 4 inches, for example, you can replace it with a 1 or 2 inch riser to bring the height down. The head may be on a swing pipe. If it is you can dig around the head and lower its position in the ground.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

What @Wiley said.

Or alternatively you can switch it to a slop drip irrigation (only if it's on its own zone!) pretty easily. They make kits that install off of the existing spray body.


----------

